

Obama to announce proposals to reform NSA surveillance - sologoub
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/obama-to-announce-proposals-to-reform-nsa-surveillance/2013/08/09/ee3d6762-011a-11e3-9711-3708310f6f4d_story.html

======
malandrew
I think it's time someone makes a new Obama Shephard Fairey shirt with the
word "Lies" instead of "Hope"

------
mtgx
More lies. He does do one thing well though: he'll tell you exactly what you
want to hear. He even said the civil libertarians can be considered patriots,
too. Wow, that makes me feel special. I almost _like_ Obama now.

The problem is it's all just words, and we've had plenty of those ever since
he was elected the first time - and then turned around and did the opposite.
So let facts speak for themselves, but he already sounded like he still wants
most of the current surveillance capability in place, and you basically have
to trust them because their interest is only to protect the nation (yeah,
right).

He uses all these words about having a range of safeguards, and whatnot (while
saying nothing specific), which almost make you believe him - but again, it's
all just words.

He even said he would've done this _without_ the Snowden revelations. Can you
_believe_ that?! He would've turned around the surveillance state in his
second mandate all on his own? Come on. All of this while still slipping stuff
like "the FISA Court has done a fine job so far".

------
SmokyBorbon
He's a liar. He will announce that a panel will look at the issue. Nothing
will actually be done.

------
Sauer_Kraut
Lies[1].

[1] H.R. 6304 (Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act of 1978 ) Obama (D-IL),
Yea:
[http://www.senate.gov/legislative/LIS/roll_call_lists/roll_c...](http://www.senate.gov/legislative/LIS/roll_call_lists/roll_call_vote_cfm.cfm?congress=110&session=2&vote=00167)

